# Sink holes in the salt lake????



## acmckeage03 (Sep 3, 2013)

I'll be hunting the Salt lake this year for my first time, but talking to some people I've heard rumors of sink holes out there. Has anyone had any experience with this?


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

ive never seen/heard about that.. but that doesn't mean it doesn't happen.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Sink holes? Never heard of that either. The only "sink holes" I find are the random holes where a mud motor prop has really dug down in or along a dike they've been doing repairs on. Every now and then you'll find a nice hole there and fill up the waders.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

*ALL *marsh areas have some sort of soft spots with mud. My buddy found an old sink box hole the hard way on the GSL. He was walking in the lake and then pretty much disappeared to his neck. If you really want to find the softest, nastiest thick muck around, then go to Timpie Springs. Do not hunt that place without a dog.;-)


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

They are probably talking about sink boxes. The old timers used to hunt out of them, either concrete or steel boxes they used to but out there (like pit hunting in a field). Many have been abandoned and are now full of muck and what not.


----------



## acmckeage03 (Sep 3, 2013)

Makes perfect sense, I've ran across a couple of those and know how nasty they can be! Thanks Gents


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*Sink Holes*

Not any that i know of per say around our WMA's, BUT beware of old channel ways.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

acmckeage03 said:


> Makes perfect sense, I've ran across a couple of those and know how nasty they can be! Thanks Gents


They make for a wonderful vet bill too. Imagine what it does to a lab running full bore across three inches of water and WHAM! Funny as hell to watch but holy moly.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Found quite a few old sink boxes over the years on the GSL. Now there is no water there and they are hidden in the phragmites.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Found quite a few old sink boxes over the years on the GSL. Now there is no water there and they are hidden in the phragmites.


Rjefre was telling me about FFSL made a new law/rule change regarding permanent blinds on the GSL. Something to the effect of permanent blinds are illegal now.


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

Hey R could you please share your findings on this topic? My all knowing good friend!


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

chuck harsin said:


> Hey R could you please share your findings on this topic? My all knowing good friend!


Chuck Harsin you are a SINK HOLE!

(that is all) :grin:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock: Whoa thats HARSH Noble, HARSH!!


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Longgun said:


> :shock: Whoa thats HARSH Noble, HARSH!!


Still makes me giggle even after the third time I read it....:mrgreen:


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

CONSIDERING THE SOURCE I WILL DISREGUARD YOUR OPINION!!! LMAO I only giggled once and it was a pity giggle.... Just sayin'


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

In the Willard Spur there is a sinkhole. When it is covered by a foot of water, you can't see it, but if you step in it you better start doing the backstroke. Here it is last year when the water was low.


As far as pits go: The state will soon begin enforcing the rules to make all of the lands inside and outside of the dikes to have the same rules for permanent blinds. I doubt that it will happen this year, but it is coming. That means no fence posts, no pallets, no pits, ect. 
R


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

rjefre, that would be a hell of a hole to find when it's full of water. Could make for a few good laughs though if it was your buddy that found it. 
Years ago when the GSL water level was close to Goose Egg Island we would follow that little canal (North side of the island) out to the lake. I can't tell you how many times we would be walking in the lake and fall in that channel. Funny stuff! It's a shame you can't even see the lake from Goose Egg Island now, just a bunch of phragmite.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

rjefre said:


> In the Willard Spur there is a sinkhole. When it is covered by a foot of water, you can't see it, but if you step in it you better start doing the backstroke. Here it is last year when the water was low.
> 
> 
> As far as pits go: The state will soon begin enforcing the rules to make all of the lands inside and outside of the dikes to have the same rules for permanent blinds. I doubt that it will happen this year, but it is coming. That means no fence posts, no pallets, no pits, ect.
> R


How far out is this little hole? I heard a story about this and just wanted to avoid it like no other! HA HA


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

tallbuck said:


> How far out is this little hole? I heard a story about this and just wanted to avoid it like no other! HA HA


It's probably close to 12 miles from the east launch.
If you run almost directly north roughly .75miles from eastern most dike of GLS minerals you'll be in the right area.:grin:


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for the help Josh, I am guessing it is just off the main flow / channel that is out there?


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

tallbuck said:


> thanks for the help josh, i am guessing it is just off the main flow / channel that is out there?


bingo!


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

thanks Josh!


----------

